# Hi Tek or Healthwise?



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I rehomed a dog with my mother last year because it was a better match than keeping the dog with me. The deal is that I buy her food and I have been feeding her 4Health. She had done really well on it until this last bag. My mom told me a couple of weeks ago that she had bouts of diarhhea and was laying around more. She would not eat the food for a few days when feeling bad and hadn't eaten much at all lately. She gets in the cat food no matter how closely they watch her and we just figured that was causing the gastric upset. So it turns out it is one of the recalled bags.

Now I am looking to feed her something else that is safer and in the price range of 4Health. Bewteen feeding my 2 dogs raw and my 2 cats gf the budget gets strained! The 2 choices that I have come up with are Hi Tek and Healthwise. I am leaning toward HiTek because it is made by a small, family owned company in Georgia. It looks like Healthwise is Natura which is P&G. I don't see that switching to a P&G product is any better. Does anyone know anything about either of these brands? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I just read on another forum that 4Health was just added to the list of recalled pet products

Monday, May 7, 2012

Dry dog food recall expands
Potential Salmonella contamination issues than can affect people.


(Columbus) - Diamond Pet Foods announced that it is expanding a voluntary recall to include batches of nine brands of dry pet food formulas manufactured between December 9, 2011 and April 7, 2012 due to potential Salmonella contamination.

In April 2012, Diamond Pet Foods initiated three voluntary recalls of Diamond manufactured dry dog food. Although none of the additional products being recalled have tested positive for Salmonella, the company is pulling them from store shelves as a precaution.

Diamond Pet Foods is coordinating efforts with federal and state health and regulatory agencies and decided to independently expand the recall to ensure the safety and well-being of customers and their pets.

The company stated: “We have taken corrective actions at our Gaston, S.C., facility and voluntarily expanded the recall out of concern for our customers and their pets.” Brands included in the recall include:

• Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
• Country Value
• Diamond
• Diamond Naturals
• Premium Edge
• Professional
• 4Health
• Taste of the Wild

To determine if their pet food is recalled, consumers should check the production code on their bag. If the code has a “2” or “3” in the 9th position AND an “X” in the 10th or 11th position, the product is affected by the recall. The best-before dates for the recalled products are December 9, 2012 through April 7, 2013.The following graphic illustrates how to read the production code and best-before date:

Diamond Pet Foods apologizes for any issues this may cause consumers and their pets. The company is working with distributors and retailers to ensure all affected product is removed from shelves.


Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.


Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. People who believe they may have been exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever.


The U.S. Centers for Disease Control (CDC) have received a limited number of reports of salmonellosis, the illness caused by Salmonella. We are working with the CDC, but due to patient confidentiality, we cannot comment further.

Read more: http://www.wtam.com/cc-common/news/s...#ixzz1uCwQewDw


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

hi-tek 
iNGREdiENTs
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, White Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols 
and Citric Acid), Whole Milo, Pork Meat Meal, Oatmeal, Flaxseed, salt, Potassium 
Chloride, Natural Flavors, Fish Oil, Vitamin E supplement, Biotin, Niacin supplement, 
d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin, Vitamin B12 supplement, 
Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Citric Acid, Vitamin d3 supplement, 
Folic Acid, Ferrous sulfate, Zinc sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, 
Copper sulfate, Manganese sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate,

Healthwise:

Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Natural Source of Vitamin E), Pea Fiber, Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Salt, Herring Oil, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid), Minerals (Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Lecithin, Rosemary Extract 

I think on paper healthwise looks better, it appears to have less grain and named fish oil, but hi-tek is worth a shot (I would go with the active formula since its 26% protein vs only 23% in the other one)

From personal experience, my parents dog was on healthwise and he did fine, his coat wasnt very shiny, but it happens every time I put him on grain inclusive. I also had a sample of hi-tek and I noticed that compared to healthwise it was darker and oilier in composition, which makes me wonder if it has more fatty acids in it. Either way, Uno gobbled it up.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

My daughter's lab mix ate Healthwise for years and did fine with it. The coat was not very shiny, but adding an egg every few days could take care of that. some dogs with sensitive digestive systems can get a little gassy with oatmeal as a major ingredient. If that is not a concern with the dog in question, I would try Healthwise first.

Also, take a look at NutriSource. It is reasonably-priced and has a good list of ingredients. my dogs have done well on it in the past.


----------

